# super atv ???



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

How come super atv still shows up in the scrolling sponsors that you can click on to see them or what ever you call it or are they still a sponsors???


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks for reportng that. i've made the correction.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wasnt sure if they where back or not.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

no, sir. not at this time.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am still seeing it pop up at the top of the main page.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It will take time to update it will go away.


----------

